# Legal Status In Greece



## evren (Oct 17, 2007)

My wife is working for the bank of fortis in istanbul Turkey. She will be transfered to athens office of Fortis. She will have all permits to work and live in greece. What is my legal stat going to be? Am I gonna have all the priviliges that she has (like a greencard) or should I apply for any kind of visas?
all information will be appreciated...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

evren said:


> My wife is working for the bank of fortis in istanbul Turkey. She will be transfered to athens office of Fortis. She will have all permits to work and live in greece. What is my legal stat going to be? Am I gonna have all the priviliges that she has (like a greencard) or should I apply for any kind of visas?
> all information will be appreciated...


Hi Evren

Welcome to the forum

Dont know the answer to your query I'm afraid but hopefully someone will be along soon to answer you


----------



## evren (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks a lot..


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Evren,

what is your nationality?


----------

